
Building an Impossible Clock - proee
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/01/pendulum-clock-john-harrison/424614/?single_page=true
======
im2w1l
Previous discussion (april 2015):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9402297)

------
mathgenius
> As the name suggests, the language is dense and convoluted. The contemporary
> British clockmaker George Daniels has called the text “rubbish”; Rupert
> Gould, the author of the biography Burgess read, described it as
> “gibberish.”

This is the mark of a strong "right-brainer": completely inspired but
struggling to communicate it.

------
tehwalrus
See also: a film about Harrison, and his designs for a sea-voyage-proof clock.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192263/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0192263/)

(I enjoyed the film many years ago, and I can't recall what, if anything, it
has in the way of technical details.)

------
SeanDav
But for the work of 1 man - Martin Burgess, this is yet another marvel of old
technology that may have been lost forever, along with Greek Fire, Roman
Concrete, Damascus Steel and many others.

